# Met a mason today



## Ripcord22A (May 12, 2016)

Just met an older black Mason at the commissary on Kirtland AFB. He was our grocery bagger and brought them out to the truck for us. i ran back in to the store to grab a bottle of water and when i came back he pointed at my S&C emblem and I asked if he was a traveling man...he gripped me ..then he asked me if Id "seen his little dog(gave ea duegard), it was wearing a blue collar(gave ea penal sign) and was last seen traveling East" Im dead serious.  I didmt catch his name and didnt get to ask his lodge. But it was very cool!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (May 12, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Just met an older black Mason at the commissary on Kirtland AFB. He was our grocery bagger and brought them out to the truck for us. i ran back in to the store to grab a bottle of water and when i came back he pointed at my S&C emblem and I asked if he was a traveling man...he gripped me ..then he asked me if Id "seen his little dog(gave ea duegard), it was wearing a blue collar(gave ea penal sign) and was last seen traveling East" Im dead serious.  I didmt catch his name and didnt get to ask his lodge. But it was very cool!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I have heard that phrase from a WM at one time. He presented it to me when I was a EA. Something I have adopted and keep on my journey.


----------



## MBC (May 13, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Just met an older black Mason at the commissary on Kirtland AFB. He was our grocery bagger and brought them out to the truck for us. i ran back in to the store to grab a bottle of water and when i came back he pointed at my S&C emblem and I asked if he was a traveling man...he gripped me ..then he asked me if Id "seen his little dog(gave ea duegard), it was wearing a blue collar(gave ea penal sign) and was last seen traveling East" Im dead serious.  I didmt catch his name and didnt get to ask his lodge. But it was very cool!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



I often met some brethren on the street too, especially wearing the Craft tie in London...
By the way, I think it is not appropriate to do any signs outside of the open lodge?


----------



## Bloke (May 13, 2016)

MBC said:


> By the way, I think it is not appropriate to do any signs outside of the open lodge?



Yep, seemed strange to me, but if alone, possible. I've proved people in storage areas, toilets,  and last night , training an EA at home, ran around drawing blinds and such LOL... The only thing I would be careful of is we could not be observed - esp by security cameras.. the last thing I need is my mug on youtube inadvertently violating my obligation..


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 13, 2016)

MBC said:


> I often met some brethren on the street too, especially wearing the Craft tie in London...
> By the way, I think it is not appropriate to do any signs outside of the open lodge?


Why do you believe signs are to only be used in a Tyler Lodge ?


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 13, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Why do you believe signs are to only be used in a Tyler Lodge ?


----------



## tldubb (May 13, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Just met an older black Mason at the commissary on Kirtland AFB. He was our grocery bagger and brought them out to the truck for us. i ran back in to the store to grab a bottle of water and when i came back he pointed at my S&C emblem and I asked if he was a traveling man...he gripped me ..then he asked me if Id "seen his little dog(gave ea duegard), it was wearing a blue collar(gave ea penal sign) and was last seen traveling East" Im dead serious.  I didmt catch his name and didnt get to ask his lodge. But it was very cool!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


That's old school right there..nice!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 13, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


>


Actually I was being serious, I was never told that signs are to only be done in a Tyler Lodge. New to me


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 13, 2016)

It wasnt like he was at the position of attention...when he gave the due guard it was like he was showing how small his dog was same with the penal sign.....

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## tldubb (May 13, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Actually I was being serious, I was never told that signs are to only be done in a Tyler Lodge. New to me


I never heard of that either. What jurisdiction has that in their constitution/bylaws? I would like to see that in black and white.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 13, 2016)

Ummmm...the 1st degree obligation says it....wont write cut carve ect ect

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## tldubb (May 13, 2016)

1 section of EA lecture...how do you know a brother to be a brother...by certain...signs..etc...don't remember seeing anything about being in a tiled lodge...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## tldubb (May 13, 2016)

Ob, has nothing to say about only doing signs in a tiled lodge??


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## tldubb (May 13, 2016)

Where is it that signs between Mason's are to be given only in a tiled lodge? That is the question that I'm asking as a fact of point in agreement to what Travelling Man91 stated..


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 13, 2016)

Both my jurisdictions say where you can give them...in lodge or for instruction ect ect

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## tldubb (May 13, 2016)

Read your EA section again...hw do yo knw yrslf t b a mson?....answer. Hw ma I knw yo to be a mson?....answer.

I guess we can chalk it up to a PH thing..but even my brothers in GL of PA do the same as we do. So, maybe it's just a Pennsylvania thing..


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 13, 2016)

tldubb said:


> Read your EA section again...hw do yo knw yrslf t b a mson?....answer. Hw ma I knw yo to be a mson?....answer.
> 
> I guess we can chalk it up to a PH thing..but even my brothers in GL of PA do the same as we do. So, maybe it's just a Pennsylvania thing..
> 
> ...


Funny thing about it, I work with a mason from the GL of TN and he asked me the same question about the dog and done the sign. Not to mention  I witnessed one GL mason give the sign to a new raised MM while on military leave.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 13, 2016)

tldubb said:


> Where is it that signs between Mason's are to be given only in a tiled lodge? That is the question that I'm asking as a fact of point in agreement to what Travelling Man91 stated..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


I've been an MM less than two years but I've never been told that I can not sign outside of lodge.


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 13, 2016)

Brothers it's catch-cism....Old school spreading knowledge..I meet a Brother like that I'll offer him a cold drink of something...I had a Brother step up to me and asked have I seen the "Widows Son???" go figure.../G\


----------



## Bill Lins (May 13, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Actually I was being serious, I was never told that signs are to only be done in a Tyler Lodge. New to me


Signs, like words & passwords, are "modes of recognition".


----------



## MBC (May 14, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Why do you believe signs are to only be used in a Tyler Lodge ?



General Remarks of the Emulation, by VWBro Graham Redman, PGSwdB, DepGSec (now Acting GSec as RWBro Nigel Brown, PJGW retired from the position), Senior Member of the Committee of Emulation Lodge of Improvement stated clearly that once the lodge is closed, it is inappropriate to do the signs.
And by the way we do not have due guards here. I have heard of a rumour that the due guard is the position when you take the ob.


----------



## caution22113 (May 14, 2016)

In my jurisdiction, the second degree speaks to the square and angle of your work.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 14, 2016)

This is all new to me. "Modes of recognition" is what I was taught as well.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## tldubb (May 14, 2016)

@MBC, I respect whatever rules regulations that your jurisdiction or jurisdictions have in reference to moods of communications. So, because yours is different from mine is of no major relevance to my jurisdiction and vice versa to yours. Edification on the difference is still very interesting. Peace and Harmony always.

Sent from my LG-V495 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 14, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Signs, like words & passwords, are "modes of recognition".


Precisely!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 14, 2016)

tldubb said:


> Peace and Harmony always.


Absolutely Brother!


----------



## MBC (May 15, 2016)

tldubb said:


> @MBC, I respect whatever rules regulations that your jurisdiction or jurisdictions have in reference to moods of communications. So, because yours is different from mine is of no major relevance to my jurisdiction and vice versa to yours. Edification on the difference is still very interesting. Peace and Harmony always.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V495 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



It is indeed. I think the Grand Lodge here even regulate all signs, grips and words are inappropriate to use outside the Lodge but no one really cares anyway.
However, there are more ways to recognise or prove a brother rather than signs and tokens...


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 16, 2016)

I will not communicate the secrets of this degree to anyone of the inferior degrees or to any person or persons......

Unless you are sure that no one else can see you, you are indirectly communicating the secrets of the degree to a person or persons who is not a mason.


----------



## Bloke (May 16, 2016)

Our ritual says you are not to use full word "unless by command" in open lodge. By extension and logic, that means you cant use them outside a lodge. Our Const and ritual are silence on signs outside the lodge, but we must prove unknown brothers before admitting them, so obviously that requires signs etc outside the lodge. I would never give a sign outside without full confidence I could not be observed, That involves closing doors, blinds or switching rooms.

That said, a due guard could be mistaken for something normal, (we dont have due guard btw) but I would never do a full sign in a place like a carpark or anywhere else outside lest it be seen by prying eyes and I break my ob.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 16, 2016)

No due guards. Wow ! New to me. I wonder if the GLof England has due guards ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 16, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Signs, like words & passwords, are "modes of recognition".


Going to play the devils advocate here , if sings are modes of recognition and if we where already in a tiled lodge other than getting past the Tyler what's the point of them in lodge other than during instruction in degree work , interesting never seen a brother give a step accompanied by a DG , S&P outside of lodge though witch isn't really giving away anything to someone who doesn't know what's going on anyway a outsider would probably think you where giving someone measurements, or keeping your hands warm by a fire or fanning a fart   come on now that's funny I don't care who you are


----------



## Bloke (May 16, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Going to play the devils advocate here , if sings are modes of recognition and if we where already in a tiled lodge other than getting past the Tyler what's the point of them in lodge...



We open in the first. You need to prove your are a FC or MM as we open in those degrees.


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 17, 2016)

Bloke said:


> We open in the first. You need to prove your are a FC or MM as we open in those degrees.


Open in first or open in 3rd then lower to 1st either way that's cool do you allow the new EA's to sit in and get a feel of the fellowship?


----------



## Bloke (May 17, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Open in first or open in 3rd then lower to 1st either way that's cool do you allow the new EA's to sit in and get a feel of the fellowship?



I would say so. American Lodges used to open that way until the Morgan affair. Our EA's have full voting rights - all votes are taken in the First Degree. You must open in the first them if working a higher degree - open in it, then when closing come back down. Our lodges always open and close in the first degree.


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 17, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I would say so. American Lodges used to open that way until the Morgan affair. Our EA's have full voting rights - all votes are taken in the First Degree. You must open in the first them if working a higher degree - open in it, then when closing come back down. Our lodges always open and close in the first degree.


Wow that is to cool


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 18, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I would say so. American Lodges used to open that way until the Morgan affair. Our EA's have full voting rights - all votes are taken in the First Degree. You must open in the first them if working a higher degree - open in it, then when closing come back down. Our lodges always open and close in the first degree.


Just a correction point. American Lodges (I can't speak for all of them) open on the third because of the Baltimore Convention in the 1840s.


----------



## Bloke (May 18, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> Just a correction point. American Lodges (I can't speak for all of them) open on the third because of the Baltimore Convention in the 1840s.



Tell me more Bro Steve....


----------



## dfreybur (May 18, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> Just a correction point. American Lodges (I can't speak for all of them) open on the third because of the Baltimore Convention in the 1840s.



The decisions of the Baltimore Convention were the direct result of the Morgan affair and the activities of the Anti-Masonic political party of that time.

Fortunately GLs have begun to look at their calendars and notice it is no longer 1840.  The reasons to switch away from the world wide standard have long ago become obsolete. Each GL gets to make its own rules but I reject ignorance of history as a justification and I vote accordingly in the GLs where I do have a vote in GL.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 18, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> The decisions of the Baltimore Convention were the direct result of the Morgan affair and the activities of the Anti-Masonic political party of that time.
> 
> Fortunately GLs have begun to look at their calendars and notice it is no longer 1840.  The reasons to switch away from the world wide standard have long ago become obsolete. Each GL gets to make its own rules but I reject ignorance of history as a justification and I vote accordingly in the GLs where I do have a vote in GL.



Im glad that both my jurisdictions can open in the 1st.  The decision is usually made the night of the meeting depending on who is there, if we are all MMs then we open in the 3rd if a FC ispresent the 2nd...ect.  I prefer opening in the 3rd only because it doesn't take as long...lol...But I like the fact we can open so that our EAs and FCs can some, also it gives a litmus test for which of them will be active in the lodge


----------



## Bloke (May 18, 2016)

Thanks !


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Im glad that both my jurisdictions can open in the 1st.  The decision is usually made the night of the meeting depending on who is there, if we are all MMs then we open in the 3rd if a FC ispresent the 2nd...ect.  I prefer opening in the 3rd only because it doesn't take as long...lol...But I like the fact we can open so that our EAs and FCs can some, also it gives a litmus test for which of them will be active in the lodge


We can drop to whatever degree we wish to after all business that requires a vote is done. We do not have any ritual in NJ that spells out how to open on the 1st or 2nd. If it isn't in the book, we can't do it.


----------



## Trufflehound (May 20, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I would say so. American Lodges used to open that way until the Morgan affair. Our EA's have full voting rights - all votes are taken in the First Degree. You must open in the first them if working a higher degree - open in it, then when closing come back down. Our lodges always open and close in the first degree.


Do you make a distinction between voting and balloting?  Are EAs and FCs permitted to ballot in your jurisdiction, or is balloting reserved for MMs only?


----------



## Bloke (May 20, 2016)

Trufflehound said:


> Do you make a distinction between voting and balloting?  Are EAs and FCs permitted to ballot in your jurisdiction, or is balloting reserved for MMs only?



Voting is done by show of hands. This is used for motions. Election of candidates, by secret ballot - using the ballot box and white balls for black against.

EA's and FCs have full voting rights so they vote on motions and for the approval of candidates.


----------



## Brother JC (May 21, 2016)

In my US GLs EAs cannot vote or ballot.


----------



## dfreybur (May 21, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> In my US GLs EAs cannot vote or ballot.



Unwinding the strange decisions of the Baltimore Convention has been taking a long time.  So far I'm not sure every US GL in our branch of the family has started doing meetings by the world wide standard.  It now makes sense to restore more aspects of the world wide standard, but that takes Brothers motivated on the topic enough to push the process through one jurisdiction at a time.


----------



## Bloke (May 21, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Unwinding the strange decisions of the Baltimore Convention has been taking a long time.  So far I'm not sure every US GL in our branch of the family has started doing meetings by the world wide standard.  It now makes sense to restore more aspects of the world wide standard, but that takes Brothers motivated on the topic enough to push the process through one jurisdiction at a time.



I think what ever change you do, it needs to be made for good reason AND realise it might be of time or place. I like opening in the First, but if I was in an American Lodge - I'd be looking at retention before I changed it asking which of the two methods retains more men beyond the 5 years mark - and drilling down further to find what education and mentoring systems are in place... but at the end of the day, if the lodge next door is doing something that works for them, and you think it would work for you, try it. One thing lodges are bad at is experimentation. I think Freemasons are the strangest mix of conservative and progressive I know of (not in a political sense - but in terms of their attitude to change)...  We should be using the fail *small, fail fast, fail forward *trendy business idea, because it works... but no, we tend to sit on our hands for decades debating such change


----------



## The Traveling Man (May 22, 2016)

MBC said:


> General Remarks of the Emulation, by VWBro Graham Redman, PGSwdB, DepGSec (now Acting GSec as RWBro Nigel Brown, PJGW retired from the position), Senior Member of the Committee of Emulation Lodge of Improvement stated clearly that once the lodge is closed, it is inappropriate to do the signs.
> And by the way we do not have due guards here. I have heard of a rumour that the due guard is the position when you take the ob.



No due guard? Interesting...


----------



## The Traveling Man (May 22, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Voting is done by show of hands. This is used for motions. Election of candidates, by secret ballot - using the ballot box and white balls for black against.
> 
> EA's and FCs have full voting rights so they vote on motions and for the approval of candidates.



In my Lodge vote is show of hands as well. Petitions and advancement are voted by ballot. But, while we can and do open on the EA and FC degrees if there are EA's and FC's present, they are not allowed to vote at all.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 22, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> In my Lodge vote is show of hands as well. Petitions and advancement are voted by ballot. But, while we can and do open on the EA and FC degrees if there are EA's and FC's present, they are not allowed to vote at all.


The same under GLoTX.


----------



## Bro. Landry (May 29, 2016)

I heard that exact same phrase. Pretty clever way of letting one know who u r. #oldskool


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 1, 2016)

I received a business e-mail at work today from someone I haven't communicated with before. His signature included a line about "The brotherhood of man..." I replied, asking if he was a "Traveling Man." Sure enough, he's an EA in Arizona. I love it when that happens!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 1, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> We can drop to whatever degree we wish to after all business that requires a vote is done. We do not have any ritual in NJ that spells out how to open on the 1st or 2nd. If it isn't in the book, we can't do it.


Thats interesting that u domt have the ritual for it.  What about closing on degree nights?  Does the master just close with out form or does the new brother get kicked out?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 2, 2016)

Check out the "old schoo;" he just spitting game..( um spreading knowledge) no harm no foul....


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 5, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Thats interesting that u domt have the ritual for it.  What about closing on degree nights?  Does the master just close with out form or does the new brother get kicked out?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


we just omit the knocks, signs and due guards for the degree we're not on.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 5, 2016)

Knocks?  Ur jurisdiction has different knocks for each degree?  Or are you referring to the gaveling at the end?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 5, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Knocks?  Ur jurisdiction has different knocks for each degree?  Or are you referring to the gaveling at the end?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Here, different knocks for each degree.


----------



## MBC (Jul 6, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Here, different knocks for each degree.


Same here also. Different k...s for different degrees. *** / * ** / ** *
But in many lodges in the English jurisdiction, all businesses are transacted in the first degree so that the EAs and FCs can also participate if necessary.
The lodge will only open in a superior degree when the ceremonies demand it, otherwise it will stay on the first degree.
We have Openings and Closings for all three degrees but the Closings of Second and Third degrees are very rarely used, most lodges just resume to the first degree.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 7, 2016)

MBC said:


> Same here also. Different k...s for different degrees. *** / * ** / ** *
> But in many lodges in the English jurisdiction, all businesses are transacted in the first degree so that the EAs and FCs can also participate if necessary.
> The lodge will only open in a superior degree when the ceremonies demand it, otherwise it will stay on the first degree.
> We have Openings and Closings for all three degrees but the Closings of Second and Third degrees are very rarely used, most lodges just resume to the first degree.



Same - our ritual is  basically Emulation with a few variations...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 7, 2016)

MBC said:


> Same here also. Different k...s for different degrees. *** / * ** / ** *


That's very interesting.  I had never heard that!  thanks bro!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 7, 2016)

is that for the outter and inner doors only or also the gavel knocks at opening and closing?


----------



## Bloke (Jul 7, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> is that for the outter and inner doors only or also the gavel knocks at opening and closing?



All knocks. Here, you knock once to get folks attention (and the SW & JW answer with 1 knock), but otherwise you "give the knock of the degree" unless it is an alarm... but that's a secret


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 7, 2016)

Cool difference.

On the door I gave and heard the same sequence of knocks for all three degrees.  It wasn't until I joined an appendent body that I heard a different knock sequence.

Gavel hits tend to be called whacks in my jurisdictions.  I'm not sure if that's a formal or informal name.  The number of whacks is different for each degree but the order is not.  In some jurisdictions the pedestal officers whack once per cycle and it goes around in a circle the number of times for that degree.  In other jurisdictions each of the pedestal officers does the number of whacks for the degree all at once then it proceeds to the next pedestal officer.

The whacks also mean who stands or sits.  In all of my jurisdictions one and three whacks mean the same thing but there are differences as to what two whacks mean - All pedestal officers, pedestal officers not already standing, in one jurisdiction I visited it meant all collared officers.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 7, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Cool difference.
> 
> On the door I gave and heard the same sequence of knocks for all three degrees.  It wasn't until I joined an appendent body that I heard a different knock sequence.
> 
> ...



LOL - we will tell an officer to whack his gavel if he forgets... they've have nothing to do who and when we sit and stand - that's all done with verbal ques...


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 7, 2016)

Bloke said:


> All knocks. Here, you knock once to get folks attention (and the SW & JW answer with 1 knock), but otherwise you "give the knock of the degree" unless it is an alarm... but that's a secret


It was one of the hardest things learning Emulation knocks after experience in Preston Webb. 

And don't even ask about Chapter.


----------



## MBC (Jul 8, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> is that for the outter and inner doors only or also the gavel knocks at opening and closing?


When the WM declares the Lodge opened, then SW and JW followed the knocks. Same as Closing.
Also the Tyler will gives the knocks for any alarms(the people outside do not have that degree) and reports(the people outside have that degree working in the Lodge).
So the Three Principal Officers(WM, SW, JW) knock their gavels and both Guards (IG, Tyler) knock on the door.

By the way, all side degrees have different knocks... too



Bloke said:


> Same - our ritual is  basically Emulation with a few variations...


Ah Most workings that I have read use these knocks... I think it is common practice in Anglo-Freemasonry?
(Emulation, Universal, Oxford, Bristol, Scottish, Taylor, Logic... etc etc)


----------



## Bloke (Jul 8, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> I was speaking to an Australian Aboriginal about approaching an initiation site and he said that he warned the spirits by stamping.  He then stamped the EA knocks.



Some folk have made a lot of that sort of thing and there are some interesting articles on it. There are some similarities, including columns, but at the end of the day, I think early European writers heard secret meeting where an initiation ritual was practiced and the made some jumps on logic rather than fact. Still, Australian Aboriginal Initiations are on one level a mystery school.

What's interesting is although I've found "aliens" (Chinese particularly) in Regular Freemasonry in the 1800's, I cant really find Aboriginals.... part of the problem is they adopted Western Names. There is a claim _Pemulwuy_  was a Freemason, but again, I think it is people reading of a "secret initiation" and applying Western Masonic (false) Logic


----------



## Bloke (Jul 8, 2016)

MBC said:


> When the WM declares the Lodge opened, then SW and JW followed the knocks. Same as Closing.
> Also the Tyler will gives the knocks for any alarms(the people outside do not have that degree) and reports(the people outside have that degree working in the Lodge).
> So the Three Principal Officers(WM, SW, JW) knock their gavels and both Guards (IG, Tyler) knock on the door.
> 
> ...



I think so, but like most in Freemasonry, you will always find exceptions.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 9, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Is it JSM Ward who provides a photo of Aboriginals using white wands to make an arch for the candidate - just like in HRA?



Not sure, but yes, I've seen a pic like what you say, but I would say constructing a triangle of canopy over a person/people in a rite is hardly restricted to Freemasonry...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 9, 2016)

In oregon during the ob in all 3 degrees a sq is made over the cand with the deacons rods.  All 3 degs use a dif sq

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 11, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> is that for the outter and inner doors only or also the gavel knocks at opening and closing?


Opening and closing as well.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 11, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Opening and closing as well.


That's interesting.  Thanks brother!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh I got one from the movie young guns the next brother I see with the S&C I'm going to walk up to him point to the S and say is that the tool used to kill H.I.B can I touch it??? Lol


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 25, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Oh I got one from the movie young guns the next brother I see with the S&C I'm going to walk up to him point to the S and say is that the tool used to kill H.I.B can I touch it??? Lol


Oh man. You wanna talk about starting something lol. Especially if he is an old mason


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 25, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Oh I got one from the movie young guns the next brother I see with the S&C I'm going to walk up to him point to the S and say is that the tool used to kill H.I.B can I touch it??? Lol


ive seen that movie but don't recall that.......


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> ive seen that movie but don't recall that.......


When they where in the bar and the guy claimed he was going to kill Billy the kid not knowing he was talking to Billy the kid ???


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 25, 2016)

oh I thought you were saying that he actually referred to the S&C


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> oh I thought you were saying that he actually referred to the S&C


Lol no substitute the gun with the S&C preferably the square


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 25, 2016)

IM tracking now!


----------

